# What Puritan had commentaries described as books of sanctification??



## dave knott (Jan 13, 2019)

what puritan has a set of commentaries that were described as books of sanctification? i read that description of his commentaries but forget who it was,,,anyone know? thanks


----------



## TheInquirer (Jan 14, 2019)

I am not sure about the quote but I have been enjoying the addition of Matthew Henry's commentaries this week to my daily Bible reading. They are certainly edifying.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Jan 14, 2019)

My guess would be Matthew Henry or John Trapp.


----------



## dave knott (Jan 15, 2019)

TheInquirer said:


> I am not sure about the quote but I have been enjoying the addition of Matthew Henry's commentaries this week to my daily Bible reading. They are certainly edifying.


 yes they are, i have them and use them daily


----------



## dave knott (Jan 15, 2019)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> My guess would be Matthew Henry or John Trapp.


thank-you, i will check him out


----------

